# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Cila është balada më e mirë shqiptare e të gjitha koherave ?

## Tetova's boy

Mendoj se eshte shume e veshtire per te zgjedhur baladen me te mire duke marrre parasysh numrin e madh te baladave ne gjuhen shqipe vecanarisht te grupit Elita 5  mirepo do te vecoja Karroca e engjujve nga Syndrom !!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## zerbina

`Mos qaj ! ` Djemte e detit

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## busavata

Enigma - mos qaj e dashur   
 ( Enigma  nga Dibra )

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

Ka shume , do veçoja *"Djemte e detit - Lamtumire"*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Mister Enigma

"Qaj për ty" - Veli Sahiti TRIX.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Bamba

Qyteti vjeter - Elton Deda

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

" SHKEL " -  Armend Rexhepagiq

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## fighterme

Sonte ti po behesh nuse - Sinan Vllasaliu
Shiu vetem ty te lage - Elita 5
Ti e vrave dashurine - Elita 5
Edhe nje here -Armend Rexhepagiqi

Pra ka shume!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Nje kohe larg-ATA

Beso ne diell-ODA

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Prometeu2

Baresha - N. Pagarusha

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

_Nje nder baladat me te bukura te viteve te fundit :_ 


*Vedat Ademi & Rezarta Shkurta " Iki larg "*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xfiles

vetem djemte e detit,
Keta te tjeret jane per faqe te zeze, larg qoft.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## elsaa

Dy me te mirat e te gjitha koherave

Vajta kalova gjith kalabrine...

Moj e bukura more...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Dj_PiRoMaN

*Kjo nuk vdes kurr!!!


ps. me pelqejne dhe kto:











// Dj PiRoMaN*

----------


## thirsty

> `Mos qaj ! ` Djemte e detit


Kjo me pelqen shume.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## erindi_al

Olta Boka - Zemren e lame penge

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Foleja_

Per mua  baladat me te mira  shqipe  jane :
*
Qaj kitarja ime* .....nga Agim  Tejeci  


*Ylli i  i jetes sime*......nga Agim  Tejeci  ( e per fat te keq asnjera nga keto ne origjinal nuk qenka ne youtube  ) 



*Do te shkrihem* ........ nga Fisniket 






 :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## 13elen



----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

